# Angetrunken Auto gefahren



## Mmarie (27. November 2018)

Hi 
bin letztens nachts nach ein paar Bier und einem Schnaps von nem Kumpel noch nach Hause gefahren.
Bin leider erwischt worden und wollte mal fragen ob ihr damit Erfahrungen habt?
Droht immer direkt eine MPU?
Kann man was umgehen oder verkürzen?
 
Danke


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. November 2018)

MPU ab 1,6 Promille soweit ich weiß. Eine bekannte von mir ist mit 1,5 haarscharf vorbei geschlittert. War aber auch ihr Erstverstoß bezüglich Alkohol.

 

Die Moralkeule erspare ich dir mal, aber mir geht's einfach nicht in den Kopf wieso man so etwas überhaupt macht. 

 

Zumal ne MPU richtig, richtig, richtig teuer werden kann.


----------

